# 8ft x 6ft x 3ft Vivarium For Sale - Open to Offers



## marnie_moo (Jul 4, 2010)

8ft x 6ft x 3ft Vivarium for sale.

Brand new, flat packed and ready to go.

Cost over £1000 a few months ago, was originally looking for around £400 but will accept less for a quick sale.

Buyer to collect from Leicester.

http://is.gumtree.com/image/big/16609395.jpg

Can email more pictures of various flatpacked parts.

Contact Marnie


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi yh so what were u going to keep in it?

how are u?


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

hey, i am interested! 
how much ya looking for it and where abouts u from?


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

sold to me!!


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

very lucky. u putting ya nile in it?
how long ya reckon he'll last in that?


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*we*

um he only small atm but i shuld be getting it for future


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

yeh vivs that size are pretty hard to come across unless u order one to be built. wats his name?
Listen sorry for the dig the other day i just hope u keep this nile forever and dont buy anymore reptiles just to sell them on! 
U still got ur chameleon? btw bobby is doing really well!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

ok thanks for the apolagy i have moved now so i have got more room.
i had to sell camo as her viv was so crap i was going to fall down and i didnt have any money to get a new one.

i am building some new viv atm and i am planing on getting some leos to go with my one.

has s/he got big?
i will be keeping this nile.
if u see the ones in classified thts not mine mine ent going anywhere.
my mate tht live across the road had 2 and one muched him arm so now he wants it gone lol.
can we put are issues behind us and move on?


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

and i thought i could buy the viv but i cant find my other money so untill i find tht it all urs lol


----------



## marnie_moo (Jul 4, 2010)

My housemate was going to keep a few iguanas in it but moved out and ended up selling them.

I've got a few huge bags of bark, a small heatmat and some big food bowls she had for her boa I can throw in with it if that's any help to anyone?


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

i am very interested in the viv. how much ya looking for realistically and where abouts do u live?


----------



## marnie_moo (Jul 4, 2010)

I live in the Narborough Road area of Leicester, Postcode LE3

£350 would be ideal, can go as low as £300 if you can pick it before the end of this week!


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry, gonna have to decline casue u live a bit far, by the time we pay for petrol to get to you it works ou expensive. thanks anyway.


----------



## JSR (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, was just wondering what colour the wood effect is? Also could you clarify the dimensions, do you mean 8ft long 6 foot wide 3 foot high? Stupid question maybe but i best ask


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

dam it... i been building one for the last 3 months... and its cost me way over that... wish i had seen this earlyer

free bump


----------

